# Skinny beginner - Bulking



## Little Butch

I've done gym work before but nothing serious and I'm looking to add some bulk. I'm roughly 5ft 8 and weigh 9st 2lb, I'd like to get to 10 stone which is my first goal 

I've started having a total gainer shake in the morning, big tub of pasta with 2 spoons of mayo and a tin of tuna for lunch, my usual meal in the evening (whatever parents make) and then another shake before bed with a pack of crisps in the day for a snack...

I'm skint so any ideas for cheap products would be great and any general advice.

Thanks


----------



## MRSTRONG

gold top milk 88p from asda and £1 from other super markets , drink 2 litres of it a day between meals will give you 1600 cals extra .


----------



## Little Butch

Is gold top the same as full fat milk?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Little Butch said:


> Is gold top the same as full fat milk?


its jersey cows milk full fat gold top .

blue = whole

green = semi

red = fcuking rank .

- - - Updated - - -

View attachment 97543


----------



## Little Butch

Okay, we've got semi skimmed at the moment so I used that with my shake this morning. We do have full fat sometimes but If I'm going to start drinking a lot of It I think I'll need to buy more than usual lol... Any other tips?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Eggs are cheap and calorie dense as is beef mince (not extra lean), nuts (unsalted mixed nuts), olive oil, salmon (can be got cheaply if you buy a big lump on offer and portion yourself)


----------



## Huntingground

Good lad, you have taken the first step.

Pop your diet into fitday.com and it will give you macros (P, C, F) and also total cals. You can then play around until you hit good numbers.

Start off on P 250, C 300, F 100 = 3000 cals a day.


----------



## Little Butch

Cheers for the suggestions! I'll have to enter my daily food into fit day but I dont weigh my pasta just do it by eye so I'll have to weigh it If I can find the scales to get a rough idea...


----------



## GeordieSteve

I'm using bagels for carbs right now... £1 a pack, 1250cals, 250g carbs


----------



## kingdale

how often are you training? loads of people when they start massively over train, myself included.


----------



## rb79

porridge oats,peanut butter and spoon of olive oil in your shakes will add the weight


----------



## kingdale

snack on nuts they are high in calories and dont cost too much.


----------



## jadakiss2009

Blend up some oats and smash them in your shake with a table spoon of peanut bitter and a teaspoon of olive oil two of them a day with your food intake should bring your cals close to what u need mate i think anyway


----------



## ducky699

kingdale said:


> how often are you training? loads of people when they start massively over train, myself included.


this x2...i know im overtraining now but physically cant stop myself from doing less than my 5 day split


----------



## Little Butch

Thanks! Just worked out my shake with 500ml semi skimmed milk is about 650 calories so two of these a day will hopefully send me in the right direction! I'm trying to snack on nuts aswell, just need to buy a load, what type are generally cheaper?

I'm working out mon, wed and friday, haven't really got a decent routine as I'm using a mates multi gym which is pretty poor to be honest but it's all I've got at the moment!


----------



## kingdale

when im on a budget i just get the cheapest basics salted peanuts not ideal because of the salt but quick easy calories. When im feeling rich i go for plain cashew nuts. No way you can join a gym? the multi gyms i have used are pretty bad but better than nothing i guess or get some dumbells and/or a barbell.


----------



## jaycue2u

200g almonds = £1.50, 200g cashews = £2.50 from tescos, not too expensive and a nice calorie rich snack


----------



## jason1986

1 cup of oats(porrage) 1 scoop of whey(my protein), 1 scoop of instant oats(my protein), 1 banana, 1 tbsp honey, 1 tbsp olive oil, 1 pint of whole milk (blue top). Blend and down it, these are around 1000 calories. Thats what im having at the moment and my weight is shooting up. I also drink a lot of the milk throughout the day on its own. This with 3 clean meals a day will see you right.

I'm the same as you being skinny, I concentrate on coumpound lifts in the gym and never train for more than 45 mins.

You'll hear guys say its all about diet and rest....Believe me its true, Gym is only 20% of it.


----------



## Kemot

ewen said:


> gold top milk 88p from asda and £1 from other super markets , drink 2 litres of it a day between meals will give you 1600 cals extra .


This milk is best for bulk - with some gainer it does the job even better , try to eat 3 meal and 3 shakes between and some nuts around 100g a day.


----------



## Little Butch

I've just started using my mates crappy multigym so there's not much I can do but earlier I done;

12 reps wide arm pull down behind my back

12 reps wide arm pull down infront of me to my chest These 36 reps were continous on 65kg but the weights on this multigym are obviously not accurate!

12 close arm pull downs

5 sets of 5 reps bench press on 45kg

12 chin ups, 10 pullups, 10 chinups, 8 pullups

3x8 bicep curls

Same as the first excersize I done and then finished of with 20 pressups.

I have no idea when it comes to routines and I'm just working with what I've got to use at the moment, will be a few months before I can afford the gym!


----------



## kingdale

least you have a few months to get a decent base and get used to diet before you start the gym, just keep it up.


----------



## Little Butch

Do you think those exercises are enough for now? Anything to take out or add in? Plan on doing this 3 days a week and upping the weight when I feel I can...


----------



## GeordieSteve

I'd drop the bicep curls. You are training them with your back anyway


----------



## KitchenGuy

if you can get squats in their with the bench bar it will do you good, builds a solid base for your whole body.


----------



## ricky480

I like almonds 1 handful is roughly an 0z and of the top of my head 170 cals good fat and protein

i eat them like sweets my mrs gets them from the cash n carry in a big bag there fairly cheap


----------



## Little Butch

Found a way of adding more weight on top of the full stack as we found it too easy on the pull downs... I've been doing 12 reps, do you think I should be upping the weight so I struggle to do 6/8? Or say a usual warmup set of 12 each and then after the bench to back to it using more weight?


----------



## snappyfish

Speaking on Nuts, Ground Almond powder in Oats.. Yum


----------



## Little Butch

It's been a week since I started, I'm 9st 3 so gained 1lb... Happy with that!

Still 'settling in' and Tryna find a routine that works for me but I'll get there hopefully..

I've run out of total gainer and can't afford any at the moment  Started using ground oats with water/milk for now as its easy calories. No protein though? Need to think of a way to get protein into me cheaply or whatever's laying around the house


----------



## Little Butch

Just came back to the forum 4 years later and thought I'd bump this rather than start a new thread! I've been in the gym on and off these last 4 years so not really got anywhere. I was 10stone but lost half a stone travelling 

Now I'm ready to take it seriously! I've started strong lifts 5x5 in a local gym with a mate and am on my 5th session later today. Just trying to dial my diet in.. A calorie calculator online said I'll need 2800kc to bulk so I'm aiming for 3000. I haven't bought any supplements because I wanted to hang fire to see what you lot reccomend. I am drinking about 1.5l of full fat milk a day though which is 960kc.

Problem is I'm always busy at work and as I'm an arborist I need to take pack up. What kind of meal plan would you lot suggest? Im going to do a shop tomorrow so i can sort my meals for next week.


----------



## Ultrasonic

Pick a calorie intake and stick as closely as you can to it, so you can judge if it's right or not and adjust accordingly. By 'right' I mean slowly gaining weight but without too much fat gain. If you feel you're getting fat then reduce calories and re-assess after a couple of weeks. Use Myfitnesspal to track what you eat, but check the data is right for each food the first time you use it (at least the calories).

Aim for about 100-120g of protein per day.

Right now focus on total calories and protein. What you eat when is of much less importance. Eat a broadly healthly diet including vegetables and fruit, but allow yourself some food you enjoy as well. You need a diet you can stick to long term to get results.

Good luck!


----------



## Little Butch

Cheers man! I've just started using fits at so I'll post results of my calories after a few days. Going to buy some oats etc later to start blending things up for breakfast and before I sleep....


----------



## Ultrasonic

Little Butch said:


> Cheers man! I've just started using fits at so I'll post results of my calories after a few days. Going to buy some oats etc later to start blending things up for breakfast and before I sleep....


 I'm naturally skinny and the single most significant change I made to my diet was to start having a big breakfast. Initially I struggled to eat much solid food and so did what you're thinking of, but now I'll happily eat a large bowl of porridge with peanut butter and banana (which I like eating as well as it being healthy/functional).


----------



## Little Butch

I'm always hungry in the morning, my trouble is I'm up early and always rushing! How do you eat the peanut butter with that?


----------



## Ultrasonic

Little Butch said:


> I'm always hungry in the morning, my trouble is I'm up early and always rushing! How do you eat the peanut butter with that?


 I put oats in a bowl with whey made up with water (but you could use milk), add peanut butter, and then heat it in the microwave. I do a minute, stir it, then another minute, stir it and it's done but this will depend on quantities and how powerful the microwave is. I then chop up a banana and mix it in. I usually add either cocoa or cinnamon for extra flavour.

You're right though, another advantage of shakes is they take much less time to eat in the morning. Keeping porridge on the runnier side helps though I find.


----------



## Little Butch

thanks amte I'll try that, always good to have different recipes to keep things interesting!


----------



## Little Butch

Judging by fit day I consumed 3000 calories or there about some today, didn't have too much trouble fitting that in. Going to have a shop tomorrow, what kind of things apart from the obvious meat and fish shall I pick up? Flax seeds, olive oil etc?


----------



## Little Butch

Made myself a smoothie/shake to take me up to my 3000 calories today. Let's just say the recipe needs refining lol! Less peanut butter more fruit/honey I think...


----------



## Ultrasonic

Little Butch said:


> Made myself a smoothie/shake to take me up to my 3000 calories today. Let's just say the recipe needs refining lol! Less peanut butter more fruit/honey I think...


 Why is it you're aiming for 3000 kcal when the calculator you tried suggested 2800 kcal? My guess is that both figures may be too high but I'd suggest starting with the lower one, particularly if you feel you're eating loads more than you're used to.

The bottom line is that if you're eating so much you're obviously gaining significant amounts of fat then you are eating too many calories.

Bear in mind that you could easily get say 300 kcal per day from things things like cake or ice cream or whatever you like without any negative effects. Eat a broadly healthy diet but you may as well enjoy eating more as well


----------



## Glosss

chocolate hobnobs.

Thank me later.


----------



## Little Butch

Ultrasonic said:


> Why is it you're aiming for 3000 kcal when the calculator you tried suggested 2800 kcal? My guess is that both figures may be too high but I'd suggest starting with the lower one, particularly if you feel you're eating loads more than you're used to.
> 
> The bottom line is that if you're eating so much you're obviously gaining significant amounts of fat then you are eating too many calories.
> 
> Bear in mind that you could easily get say 300 kcal per day from things things like cake or ice cream or whatever you like without any negative effects. Eat a broadly healthy diet but you may as well enjoy eating more as well


 My fitness pal said I need 3060kc plus an extra 500 for the excersize it sensed I did today... I'll have hit that this evening after my shake/smoothie. Doesn't seem too much of a struggle. I'll post the carb/fat/protein breakdown later on in the week?


----------



## Ultrasonic

Little Butch said:


> My fitness pal said I need 3060kc plus an extra 500 for the excersize it sensed I did today...


 Myfitnesspal has no way of 'sensing' calories used, but I guess you have some sort of activity tracker that you are using as well? Are you sure you aren't double-counting activity calories, by a combination of a MFP estimate on top of what your tracking device is telling you? Bear in mind that both are approximate as well.

Ultimately use fat gain as your guide. If you're gaining more than a small amount of fat, reduce total calories.


----------



## Little Butch

Not using any excersize tracker, just what myfitnesspal told me mate.

ill stick to around 3000 and see what happens, I'm gaining weight but hopefully not too much fat...


----------



## Little Butch

Not using any excersize tracker, just what myfitnesspal told me mate.

ill stick to around 3000 and see what happens, I'm gaining weight but hopefully not too much fat...


----------



## Ultrasonic

Little Butch said:


> Not using any excersize tracker, just what myfitnesspal told me mate.


 You confused me by using the word 'sensed'. Do you mean that MFP estimated 500 kcals used to complete a form of exercise that you entered? Whether this should be added on or not depends whether the ~3000kcal figure assumed a certain level of activity or not?


----------



## Little Butch

It just calculated the extra 500 calories from the amount of steps I walked automatically. When I set it up I entered that I'm highly active due to work etc, I hadn't thought of that. Today it said my goal was 3500 with the walking but I think I'm best to stick to 3000?


----------



## Ultrasonic

Little Butch said:


> It just calculated the extra 500 calories from the amount of steps I walked automatically. When I set it up I entered that I'm highly active due to work etc, I hadn't thought of that. Today it said my goal was 3500 with the walking but I think I'm best to stick to 3000?


 Yes, I'd give 3000 kcal a go. It does sound like you'd be double-counting this when coupled with the 'highly active' selection. I guess to use an activity tracker the idea would be to set pick a sedantary starting TDEE and then add a step based activity estimate on top, but I've never experimented with this.


----------



## Toranator

Track macros and id shoot for about 2800 calories at your weight. Try get in 150-170g protein and then carbs and fats. Use myfitnesspal to track your food intake.

But good foods are oats/peanut butter/milk/bagels/eggs/pasta/rice then get some lean meat/shakes for your protein and youll soon bulk up. An example my breakfast is about 780 calories. 100g oats 300ml milk 25g pb 25g whey. Then 2-3 hours later ill have 1 bagel 20g pb and 15g strawberry jam. Then 2.5 hours later and after gym ill have 150g cooked weight chicken breast with a bag of tesco micro rice (50p 250g rice and 75g of carbs) and a dollop of reggae sauce. So on so on...just a little example but its easy dude. I started by googling sources of protein/fats/carbs that were dense and easily enough to prep/obtain and wrote a list and picked foods from there.


----------



## Little Butch

Thanks for that bud! I enjoy cooking and most of all eating so it's pretty easy for me


----------



## Little Butch

Been hovering around 3000calories a day no problem, today I had a heavy day at work plus a gym session albeit still reasonably light on 5x5 and I'm really hungry. Should I ignore this as I've already eaten 3000 calories or is my body telling me I should eat?


----------



## Ultrasonic

Little Butch said:


> Been hovering around 3000calories a day no problem, today I had a heavy day at work plus a gym session albeit still reasonably light on 5x5 and I'm really hungry. Should I ignore this as I've already eaten 3000 calories or is my body telling me I should eat?


 If by a heavy day you mean a very physically active day then yes, eating a bit more would be a good idea.


----------



## Little Butch

I tore my ligament in my ankle about 9/10 ish months ago and no have limited movement in it when I lean forward if that makes sense.. When I'm squatting in front of a mirror I can see that my legs are in different places due to my ankle.. Really not sure what to do about this? I'm squatting 5x5 47.5kg on strong lifts at the moment.


----------



## Ultrasonic

Little Butch said:


> I tore my ligament in my ankle about 9/10 ish months ago and no have limited movement in it when I lean forward if that makes sense.. When I'm squatting in front of a mirror I can see that my legs are in different places due to my ankle.. Really not sure what to do about this? I'm squatting 5x5 47.5kg on strong lifts at the moment.


 Videoing yourself would be a better plan than looking in a mirror. Using mirrors can mess your form up, particularly if you look sideways (and you need to look from the side as well as the front to check form).

I have no particular knowlegde regarding your sort of injury, so I'll mention the couple of things that occur to me but hopefully someone more knowledgeable will be along to help.

Are you doing exercises to improve ankle mobility? I would be concerned about squating asymmetrically as it sounds like you are right now, as this could be putting lateral stresses on things like your knees and back that aren't a good idea. How significant this is will depend how big the flexibility problem is of course. One way to work round this while you work on improving your ankle mobility would be to squat with your heels raised up, by using a block or wood or some spare plates etc.


----------



## Little Butch

I'm back 5 weeks later and 5lb heavier. Must be doing something right! I feel like I've gained a slight belly but I'm just happy I've gained!

Still doing strong lifts 5x5, squatting 65kg next session, I feel like I'm slowly getting somewhere 

Does this sound about right 1lb gain a week. Shall I continue like this?


----------



## Ultrasonic

Little Butch said:


> I'm back 5 weeks later and 5lb heavier. Must be doing something right! I feel like I've gained a slight belly but I'm just happy I've gained!
> 
> Still doing strong lifts 5x5, squatting 65kg next session, I feel like I'm slowly getting somewhere
> 
> Does this sound about right 1lb gain a week. Shall I continue like this?


 1 lb would be a huge amount of muscle to gain per week, and coupled with your comment about your belly I'd suggest you reduce your calories. Maybe try reducing by 300 or 400 kcal and see how you get on. Are you taking photos to track progress?


----------



## Little Butch

I haven't taken photos. I weigh myself every Sunday morning, maybe I should start taking a photo then as well...


----------



## Ultrasonic

Little Butch said:


> I haven't taken photos. I weigh myself every Sunday morning, maybe I should start taking a photo then as well...


 I suggested it as it's harder to judge both fat gain and progress by looking in the mirror, since it's hard to remember what you looked like before. It doesn't need to be weekly but it can be helpful, provided you keep the lighting and poses consistant.


----------



## Little Butch

I think I'll start doing that. As I've always struggled to gain weight I've just been dirty bulking trying to get the weight on. How long can I get away with this before I really need to start eating cleaner?


----------



## Ultrasonic

Little Butch said:


> I think I'll start doing that. As I've always struggled to gain weight I've just been dirty bulking trying to get the weight on. How long can I get away with this before I really need to start eating cleaner?


 Calories determine fat gain or loss, not what foods the calories come from. The latter does though affect your health. I'd suggest aiming for a broadly healthy diet, but allowing yourself to eat some foods you might consider 'junk' purely because you like them.

The sooner you get total calories under control the better.


----------



## Little Butch

Larger checking my fitness again, I'd gained 4lb in 4.5 weeks up until last Sunday but dropped 0.8lb when I weighed today so I've gained 3.2lb in 5.5 weeks. Does that sound better?

im always a bit gutted when the weight doesn't increase and I go backwards but atleast I'm getting somewhere...


----------



## Ultrasonic

Little Butch said:


> Larger checking my fitness again, I'd gained 4lb in 4.5 weeks up until last Sunday but dropped 0.8lb when I weighed today so I've gained 3.2lb in 5.5 weeks. Does that sound better?
> 
> im always a bit gutted when the weight doesn't increase and I go backwards but atleast I'm getting somewhere...


 If you're lifting the same/more weight, you won't have lost muscle.

Try weighing yourself daily for a while to see how much your weight fluctuates day-to-day. It does this due to variations in hydration, and how much food you have passing through your body. If you can be bothered, weighing yourself daily and seeing how the average varies from week-to-week is a better way to do things.

Ultimately fat gain is the only way to really judge if you're over-eating or not.


----------



## Little Butch

That's good to know about not having lost muscle. Each gym session we add 2.5kg if all the sets were co pelted and haven't failed yet although I did fellas a little bit when I didn't go for over a week.


----------



## Little Butch

Also, in December I'll be away for a month with no access to a gym. What can I do to keep myself in shape, callisthenics? Pistol squats? Trying to replicate the strong lifts 5x5 so when I get back I can get straight back into it...


----------



## Ultrasonic

There's no simple answer to that. You could find a gym. You could have a complete break. I'd probably do some body weight exercises but not overly stress about it.


----------



## Little Butch

Yeah think I'll do some body weight excersises. I haven't gained any weight the last two weeks, quite annoying lol! Am getting to my limit squatting 5x5 72.5kg today, feel a deload coming up this week following strong lifts


----------



## Little Butch

Back in the gym yesterday. Dropped squats down to 70kg from 77.5kg to make sure form was spot on - they were still hard but no more shaky knees! Overhead press I kept at the same weight as previous, which was 40kg. It's a struggle but I can just about complete all sets, no help from legs at all but my upper body's a bit floppy, leaning back etc. Deadlift I moved up to the heaviest I've done so far which was 87.5kg... It felt heavy lol.

Squats are hammering my legs, I always ache the most on them. The aches are mainly from my groin, is this normal or form? I squat pretty low sometimes, quite past parallel...

I've gained another lb, gone from 135 to 140.. Feel like I'm getting somewhere.


----------



## Little Butch

Cracked 5x5 80kg squat yesterday. Bit of a milestone for me, I'm real happy with that!


----------



## Little Butch

I've now gained 7lb in 9 weeks. Squatting 82.5kg 5x5, going for 85kg today but it's going to be a mega struggle!


----------



## Little Butch

Finally hit the wall where I failed today. My legs are aching from squats, I managed the warm up sets and that's it. Overhead press at 45kg I got 4,4,4,3,3 and managed the complete the 1x5 deadlift at 97.5kg.

To be honest, my mind wasn't really in it and I've constantly felt drained the last few days. Not sure if I need to eat more? ( I've been gaining weight) or a bit of a rest? Squatting 3x a week is taking its toll now.,


----------



## Little Butch

After 6 weeks off in Thailand I've been back in the gym for the last month or so. I'm now 10st 7, so gained 12lb since I started and am squatting 5x5 80kg, bench 60kg, rows 60kg, ohp I failed the very last rep at 45kg and deadlifts 95kg...

Feels good to to be getting somewhere! I'd like to get to 11stone and then focus on leaning out for a little bit.


----------



## Little Butch

Now 10st 8, squatting 92.5kg 5x5, benching 70kg, oh pressing 50kg, rowing 67.5kg and I was deadlifting 100kg 1x5 but I have a slight twinge in my back which I've had for some time so have started laying off the deadlifts rather than increasing them.

My plan is to focus solely on upping my strength until May time when I should be 11st and then add some hiit cardio in after my lifting sessions to try being body fat down slightly. How does that sound?


----------



## sherry pro

1)Milk

2) Egg white

3) Oatmeals

4)Peanut butter

5)beans

6)Peas

7)Fruits

8) Protein shakes


----------



## Little Butch

Cheers, will try cram more of that lot in! I'm currently out with an elbow injury which I'm hoping the doctors will shed some light on tomorrow.

Trying to atleast keep moving forward somehow so have been doing leg press... Want to use this time to start some stretching which is something I really need to start doing. Does anybody know any flexibility apps/links etc?


----------



## JohhnyC

Little Butch said:


> Cheers, will try cram more of that lot in! I'm currently out with an elbow injury which I'm hoping the doctors will shed some light on tomorrow.
> 
> Trying to atleast keep moving forward somehow so have been doing leg press... Want to use this time to start some *stretching* which is something I really need to start doing. Does anybody know any flexibility apps/links etc?


 You will get banned for mentioning that word here, next you will be talking about cardio :lol:

I really recommend it, does wonders for me, but I'm getting on a bit and seizing up. I find it a lot better to do it at home as a general routine. Proper stretching takes time, not the 5 mins before hitting the weights.


----------



## Little Butch

I thought that may be the case! :laugh:

Im only 24 but can only be a good thing to start sooner rather than later. Ive noticed myself getting less flexible...


----------



## Little Butch

This should be more of a journal really but oh well.

Ive been back in the gym for a couple of weeks now after 6 weeks off. Gutted really but I think in about 2 weeks I'll be back up to where I left off. Still 10st 8, really want to hit that 11st mark but I know it's more about the strength rather than just getting weight up but fat.

I had a PT session last night to run through form. A few pointers but overall he was happy with everything. He noticed my lower back bend at the bottom of my squat which he said means tight calves, hamstrings and glutes? So I'm going to focus on some stretches for 10/15 minutes before I lift. Probably stems from my torn ankle ligament a couple years back.

Heading back to the gym this evening. 5x5 82.5kg squats, 62.5kg bench and 60kg bent over rows.

Ive set my short term goals at squatting 100kg 5x5, benching 80kg 5x5 and deadlifting 120kg 1x5. I've got an 8 mile mud run coming up in October so once I've achieved these goals I'll possibly slow down from trying to push the weights up too much and get some more fitness stuff in so I don't ache for a week after the last mud run I done! What would it take to keep my strength in the same place? Would 1 session a week on the weights do it or more?


----------



## mrvest

Little Butch said:


> I thought that may be the case! :laugh:
> 
> Im only 24 but can only be a good thing to start sooner rather than later. Ive noticed myself getting less flexible...


 Good move. I work with older adult as lot and the ones that the ones that have actively worked on keeping their body healthy are very impressive!


----------



## Little Butch

This evenings session. Weighing 10st 8

Squats - 10x20kg, 5x40kg, 3x60kg, 3x80kg, 5x5 92.5kg - This is as far as I've ever got with the squats, really struggled with it but completed all sets and giving 95kg a go on Thursday! 100kg is creeping up!

Bench - 10x20kg, 5x40kg, 3x55kg, 5x5 67.5kg - Felt heavy but I had a few more reps left in me so 70kg next time.

Rows - 5x40kg, 5x5 55kg - I'd dropped this down a fair bit to try to focus on form as my back was rounding a bit at the heavier weight.

I'm going to purchase some Cissus tomorrow, hoping that'll help my elbow?


----------



## JW210

Little Butch said:


> This evenings session. Weighing 10st 8
> 
> Squats - 10x20kg, 5x40kg, 3x60kg, 3x80kg, 5x5 92.5kg - This is as far as I've ever got with the squats, really struggled with it but completed all sets and giving 95kg a go on Thursday! 100kg is creeping up!
> 
> Bench - 10x20kg, 5x40kg, 3x55kg, 5x5 67.5kg - Felt heavy but I had a few more reps left in me so 70kg next time.
> 
> Rows - 5x40kg, 5x5 55kg - I'd dropped this down a fair bit to try to focus on form as my back was rounding a bit at the heavier weight.
> 
> I'm going to purchase some Cissus tomorrow, hoping that'll help my elbow?


 Very good lifts for 10.8 mate.


----------



## Little Butch

Thank you, I eventually got to squatting 100kg at 67kg body weight but haven't been in a gym for quite a while now. Back down to 10st which is frustrating but expected when I stopped training. Back on it now, starting 5x5 again nice and light but upping the weight faster than before as and when I feel it's right.

Will update on progress...


----------



## gamingcrook

Little Butch said:


> Thank you, I eventually got to squatting 100kg at 67kg body weight but haven't been in a gym for quite a while now. Back down to 10st which is frustrating but expected when I stopped training. Back on it now, starting 5x5 again nice and light but upping the weight faster than before as and when I feel it's right.
> 
> Will update on progress...


 100kg at 67kg? jesus mate nice that  did you ever try 531 and is it comparable to 5x5?


----------



## Little Butch

I was so happy when I finally cracked 100kg 5x5 and am determined to get back up there. Got a few looks in the gym when my skinny arse was squatting two plates for reps haha!

I only used 5x5 so can't comment unfortunately. Looking forward to getting stuck in on Monday, thought I'd let my body adjust to grafting back at work this week and then start training. I'll probably start back squatting 40kg to be on the safe side and increase weight reasonably fast until it gets hard then I'll follow the strong lifts routine as before.


----------



## orangeandpears

porridge, bolognese and chocolate milkshake is all i ever need to gain weight just make sure you are tracking your weight and go steady getting back into the gym starting too heavy and using poor form will lead you into trouble in a couple of months.


----------

